# Raw Prey Diet



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello all!

I've been doing some reading that suggests a raw diet is much healthier for Vs than kibble. I'm inclined to agree but I would also like to hear from anyone who is (or has) fed their pooch a raw diet and what their experiences are. 

The "raw prey" and "BARF" diets aren't the same, are they? And if not is the difference that "BARF" also incorporates fruits and veggies?

We have some really good butchers in our area and fantastic organic farms that aren't too far. We don't hunt...yet...so we won't be bringing in our prey for a while. 

Any recommendations? Tips? Warnings?

I'm not overly concerned about the whole "OMG, how can you feed your dog raw chicken, won't they get sick!???" Because I know a dog's stomach acids and GI tract is, in fact, suited for this. So long as I don't feed him SPOILED meat, we should be fine. Besides which, how many times have we seen dog food recals because of contamination?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been feeding a mix of those two methods for about 10 months now and Scout's done very well on it. She was still young when I switched, so I can't speak to seeing any dramatic effects that many claim, but it fixed her chronic loose stool issue, helps keep her teeth plaque free, and gave her nice even growth with good muscle tone. 

BARF does include fruits and veggies which have to be broken down for the dogs to digest them better. If you've ever given a dog a carrot, for instance, you'll often find large undigested pieces in its waste--not a big deal for a treat, but for meal time I want her to get the most out of her food. I use a food processor, but blenders or juicers (mix the pulp back in) are great options too. BARF diets usually use ground meat, bone, and organs mixed with the veggies and supplement with raw meaty bones. It usually also includes other supplements like cottage cheese, flax seed, salmon oil, and a multivitamin. If you're interested in this method go to the source Dr. Ian Billinghurst's _Give Your Dog a Bone_. 

Prey model people don't feed veggies and never grind the meat. Dogs eating this way always get great oral workouts from their meals, but it takes a whole lot more freezer space. Some will just hand their dogs a whole animal, fur or feather included and let the dog eat as much they want. Leftovers go back in the freezer for the next meal. The idea behind this method is that entire animals contain the right proportions of muscle to bone to organs that dogs need. There's also "frankenprey" which is less hardcore, haha, but basically uses cuts of meat in the same proportions as whole prey. I lean more towards that with added veggies.

If you're going to hunt, I wouldn't feed with fur and feathers on as it could contribute to hard mouthing game in the field. I'm sure you've come across the typical warnings--avoid weight-bearing bones of large animals as these can crack teeth, always use safe meat handling practices, etc. It really comes down to common sense. 

Search the forum for more posts on the raw diet. I'm happy to give more info, but I figure I better stop myself before I have a novel.  Oh, and check out Vizslas, Raw and Natural on facebook. They have a "What's in the bowl" photo series which is very helpful to see.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I feed raw but not a strict prey or barf diet. Penny gets a mix of RMBs and ground meat/bone. We order Natures Menu or Nutriment for the ground stuff as it is a lot cheaper than the butchers around where I live. Her favorite things to eat are turkey necks and tinned sardines. She often gets an egg (raw and with the shell). Sometimes she gets our leftovers or scraps from the bbq, and I am not picky about what she eats as long as the majority of her meals are raw. 

That being said, some people are very strict with the diet and others are not. You have to find what works for you. We love how beautiful her coat is, how clean her teeth are, and she doesn't often get stinky farts or anything like that. Her poos break down really quickly and are pretty small. Raw works for us but it isn't for everyone. 

I am happy to answer any questions you might have. Storage is often the hardest thing. There is a great facebook page where you can get loads of help as well (vizslas raw and natural).


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you both for your input! I will definitely check out the Facebook page you've both suggested and the book mentioned (I'm going to assume it's a book I haven't looked it up yet).

We have two fridge/freezers in our kitchen ... It just happened that way. We had a full size freezer that we just sold but we can buy another smaller one for Duke's food should we decide to go raw. 

We have about 6 weeks before Duke will be ready to come home so I am sure that will give me enough time to research, make a decision, and prepare.

I will keep you both in mind for any questions I may have during my research! Thanks again!


----------



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, from a "beginners" perspective I can tell you that my little boy Tyler, now 18 weeks, has been on a raw food diet for 3 weeks and I am so pleased i switched. His coat is already softer and darker and he absolutely loves it. What dog wouldn't.

There are great resources on here and links to some articles/books etc. Two things were instrumental for me:

1. Reading "Raw and Natural for Dogs" and getting abetter understanding of what the commercial pet food industry is like and whats in that food. Including the new fancy "grain-free" kibble. Its just not what dogs were "designed" to eat.

2. Soon after reading the book and deliberating I bumped into two 18 month old Vizslas at a dog park who just looked amazing (compared to the other dozen or so i had seen in my time researching the breed). Vibrant, shiny white teeth, sparkle in the eye. Hard to explain, but I left the dog park and went straight to a raw shop here and started the transition process.

Haven't looked back and neither is Tyler. I have a whole frozen duck frame for him to work through tomorrow. About $2.


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

nigelpen said:


> 1. Reading "Raw and Natural for Dogs" and getting abetter understanding of what the commercial pet food industry is like and whats in that food. Including the new fancy "grain-free" kibble. Its just not what dogs were "designed" to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked back and neither is Tyler. I have a whole frozen duck frame for him to work through tomorrow. About $2.


I'll look for the book, thanks for the tip!

Where are you located? I'm curious about cost vs. location. Thanks!!


----------



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in replying Duke14 - I've been busy at work and not on the forums.

I'm in Auckland NZ.

Re cost - I think it will be about the same, if not slightly cheaper once he's full grown and just in a weight maintenance mode.


----------

